# Just when you think things are ok!



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I have gone through the first three weeks of the honeymoon phase with my tank and am experiencing some growing pains. 

My tank is entering its fourth week of cycling. I started it up from scratch with a brand new filter (and media), however the substrate was from an old tank I broke down about six months ago.

Details:

Subtrate: 3-5” of flourite 
Lights: Sunlight supply T5 HO @ 108 watts, 8 hrs a day
Filtration: Eheim 2217 
UV sterilizer: internal 9 watt on 24/7 
CO2: Pressurized co2 with reactor, plumbed into the output of my filter. 
Drop checker showing green, however I haven’t made up a proper solution for it. Currently just using tank water,
Plants: some HC planted sporadically around, some Eleocharis vivipara, Eleocharis parvula and Pygmy Chain Sword. 

Using EI dosing – macros 3 times a week (KNO3 to over 20ppm, and KH2PO4 to over 2ppm) and Seachem Flourish three times a week. 

Doing 50% and 25% water change once a week. 

Problems: 

The first three weeks went alright. At times, it seemed like I had some true pearling with my HC and it was starting to spread. My grasses were getting higher and sending off new runners, etc. I didn’t dose the first two weeks and started last week. 

Last week I started dosing the above ferts and have since seen a pretty èsevereè outbreak of what looks to be brown algae or green spot algae. However, it is only growing on rocks and substrate and there is no noticeable growth on the glass. In addition I am starting to notice some other algae stringing off some of my Chain Sword. I am also getting ‘scum’ algae on water surface. I have recently adjusted the spray bar to increase surface agitation. 

I know the first thing I’m going to be told is to get some 4Dkh solution for my drop checker. I am planning to make some in the next couple days. 

However, I’m looking for any major problems in the setup that anyone can see. In addition, does anyone have any advice in combating the first wave of this nasty algae? Or is this ‘normal’ for a new tank and something I should wait out. I’m just a little concerned as some of the algae is starting to grow on the HC! Nooooooooo! 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't use EI dosing, but I think you are jumping into ferts to heavily too soon, and supplying more nutrients than your current plant load can use, resulting in algae.


----------



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

*I can't believe I I missed the tank size!*

It's a 90 gallon.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think you have enough light to grow some of those plants or to use the E.I. method. You should have figured out your CO2 before even adding any plants. You don't have much of an idea how much CO2 you have. Isn't most GTA water like 5 KH?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> I don't use EI dosing, but I think you are jumping into ferts to heavily too soon, and supplying more nutrients than your current plant load can use, resulting in algae.


I agree.

To start a tank off, especially if you are jumping into ferts/co2 right off the bat, adding some fast growing stem plants will help you overcome many of these initial problems that you mention, and others typically have.

In general, I don't get the feeling that your tank is densely planted.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> I don't use EI dosing, but I think you are jumping into ferts to heavily too soon, and supplying more nutrients than your current plant load can use, resulting in algae.


WAY too many nutrients, especially using EI method, for such a sporadically planted tank. I'd do a water change to lower the nutrient levels and then don't dose too often, or if you do, not too much.

Even a little bit too much of phosphorus can create an algae bloom, a lot cause cause a nuisance. Same with nitrates.


----------



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks for all the input!*

I have another 2 tubes that I can turn on. However, I was told that having 4 x 54 watts on was really asking for trouble. So I decided to dial the intensity down.

Looking back at the original EI post I was working off, it does recommend the quantities for a densely planted tank. I guess I should dial that back to.

Thanks again for all the replies, the advice is much appreciated.

Ian


----------

